# Do you like your job.



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Taking this week off has made me realize how much I do not look forward to returning to work. Unfortunately, I'm involved in an industry where my current employer is the only "game in town" in Ottawa. Age 50 is not the easiest time (not impossible I realize) to switch careers. I could retire early and get by, but for several reasons I'm not quite ready. Sorry for the whining.

So, do you enjoy your job? What do you like about it?

Alternative do you dislike your job? If so, is it the actual job you dislike or are there factors like insufficient salary, clients, colleagues or other types of lack of consideration from the employer?


----------



## Dr_V (Oct 27, 2009)

I look forward to my job almost every day. 

I was off work for the past week, but voluntarily worked (unpaid) for a few days because I enjoy it. I often work evenings and weekends -- most of the time, I'd rather be working than watching TV.


K.


----------



## ssimps (Dec 8, 2009)

I both like and dislike my job. 

I run a small company, so it is not like I do one specific thing all the time. This is nice, in that each day is somewhat different, but it is also bad, because I have to deal with stuff I would rather not have to. My opinion of my job enjoyment can vary greatly from day to day too.

In the end, my goal is F.I. so that I can decide when and if I want to keep doing what I am doing. Or if I want to try something else I can without worrying about how to feed the family without eating our nest egg in the process.

I'll likely always be 'working' at something, even when I reach F.I., since like another reply mentioned, I would much rather be doing something that I think is constructive or creative than watching soap's.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I love, love, love my job. I love the independence and creativity I get to draw on at work, I love the challenges I encounter and the room to grow and learn. I love how much respect my ideas and projects get. I love being the "go-to" person for a variety of issues and problems. 

I love that I work a short bike commute from my home. I love my physical surroundings at work -- my office is in a beautiful setting and I work right beside the office cappuccino maker. I love working downtown, walking distance to great bookstores, coffee places and restaurants. 

But mostly I love the people I work with. I sincerely enjoy going to work each day. Like Dr. V, I voluntarily work more than my required hours (mostly just working ahead when we have big projects, or responding to customer e-mails outside normal working hours). 

Spidey -- I switched careers in my late 30's. Different than 50, I know, but it can be done.


----------



## scomac (Aug 22, 2009)

What job?

Why is it often described as work versus watching TV? I watch very little TV; there's a whole host of activities out there to occupy your time that can be viewed as "productive" in some capacity.

Working for free: yes, I do that too, but for charitable concerns. Think about it; if you are going to work for free, then volunteer within your community or do something for yourself rather than giving your employer something that they are more than willing to pay for.

I changed careers at 45. I went from working to doing everything else that I wanted to do, but couldn't really find the time for. Been there and done the 60+ hrs/wk gig.


----------



## loggedout (Dec 30, 2009)

Spidey said:


> Taking this week off has made me realize how much I do not look forward to returning to work. Unfortunately, I'm involved in an industry where my current employer is the only "game in town" in Ottawa. Age 50 is not the easiest time (not impossible I realize) to switch careers. I could retire early and get by, but for several reasons I'm not quite ready. Sorry for the whining.
> 
> So, do you enjoy your job? What do you like about it?
> 
> Alternative do you dislike your job? If so, is it the actual job you dislike or are there factors like insufficient salary, clients, colleagues or other types of lack of consideration from the employer?


I mostly dislike job because I don't think I'm in the right field. I'm an engineer, and engineering has never been a passion. If I was a tinkerer, a gear-head, or a techie I might enjoy my work more but I'm not any of those things.

There's also the fact that I've spent almost two years slacking (IMO) yet I'm still being rewarded with OT and raises. I know that sounds weird to complain about but working in a union for a crown corp, it's really hard to stay motivated when you don't see a link between rewards and performance. I've picked up a lot of bad habits like procrastination...I just stick to the scope of my work, do the bare minimum, and don't take on any new challenges (the risk doesn't justify the minimal rewards in my view).

The only thing I like is the money.

I think I am depressed, but don't know if it's because of my work or because of something else. Either way, I don't know what to do. I've thought about other careers, but then I think for all that effort and cost, I might end up in the same or more likely worse place.

Those who love their jobs are really fortunate.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Scomac said, "Why is it often described as work versus watching TV? I watch very little TV; there's a whole host of activities out there to occupy your time that can be viewed as "productive" in some capacity.

Working for free: yes, I do that too, but for charitable concerns. Think about it; if you are going to work for free, then volunteer within your community or do something for yourself rather than giving your employer something that they are more than willing to pay for."


I couldn't agree more. If I wasn't working I could be doing projects around the house, fixing things and working out more to get into really good shape. I don't know about everyone else but I find if I work hard and build something or do a day of yard work I feel like I accomplished something very satisfying and can sit down a drink a well earned beer. I find if I do a day of paper work or do my taxes that I haven't really accomplished anything as satisfying as doing physical work.


----------



## Dr_V (Oct 27, 2009)

scomac said:


> Think about it; if you are going to work for free, then volunteer within your community or do something for yourself rather than giving your employer something that they are more than willing to pay for.


But what if you enjoy your work so much that working extra (or, "for free", as you say) isn't so much "work" but rather a form of amusement? Such is the case with me. 

My job is very research-oriented (it's largely a continuation of my PhD research) -- I'm literally paid to do the research that I _want_ to do.

K.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I do a ton of volunteer activities in addition to my paid work (and my "volunteer" work at my job). I'm a Brownie leader and also sit on two boards of directors of not-for-profit organizations, one of which is very intensive and requires my attention pretty much every day. I'm not putting in extra hours at work at the expense of volunteer time in my community.


----------



## yyzvoyageur (Apr 10, 2009)

I work for the federal government in a position that's not very popular with the general public (not CRA) and I interact with dozens, if not hundreds, of people on a daily basis that mostly have little respect for the job I do (due mostly to a completely outdated understanding of what the job entails). Nonetheless, I enjoy the work. The hours are good (for those that enjoy shift work as I do) and the compensation package is quite good.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

There are parts of my job that I like. The biggest problem I have is that being a young business I do not have the luxury of turning down landlords who are what many here would term "slumlords" Crappy places attract crappy tenants who create problems. 

So I really enjoy working with investors and professional landlords that understand their business. 

Landlords I do not enjoy are people who do not fix up their places.

I also do not enjoy landlords who over renovate their properties or do the wrong thing and then want top dollar because they spent money. 

I do not enjoy landlords who think I have miraculous powers of immediate rental just because they need to pay the mortgage. 

I do not enjoy landlords who pick their tenants by astrology. 

I do not enjoy landlords who limit their options of perfectly great tenants by illegally restricting access to people of other countries and expect me to be OK with that. 

other than that....

This year going forward I would like to grow the consulting part of my business. I enjoy finding and fixing and renting horrible properties.  I wish to be paid properly for it. Usually I find places for people and they make decent dough but forget all about me and my slogging to see this place or that place. My intellectual property is worth something damn it. 

I also would like to continue trading in warrants which has proved to be a decent supplement to my income. I love the set it and forget it system I have set up. 

On the other hand my job involves a lot of hurrying up and waiting and I never know from one moment to the next my schedule. I get to "wait" with my wonderful son A LOT which is AWESOME. It is more a question of knowing what to do and when to do it !


----------



## ssimps (Dec 8, 2009)

Berubeland said:


> There are parts of my job that I like. The biggest problem I have is that being a young business I do not have the luxury of turning down landlords who are what many here would term "slumlords"
> 
> .....
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are off to a good start. Growing a business can take time, a lot of time. It seems like you have the right ethics and IMO that is a big part of making a new business a success, especially one like you are working at. People will see that and it will help you keep the good clients. As your company grows, try not to forget that part. 

Intellectual property (IP) is worth a lot and if in your current business model you are giving it away, that should change and change fast! Maybe you could set things up where the investor gets % of ownership and net income from a property you find, fix, and then rent for them, and you get a % of both as well, likely a smaller %.  Simple idea in theory but maybe not so simple putting in place in a legally binding way though. I have no idea about that. 

Anyhow, I wish you the best in your company's future!


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

loggedout said:


> There's also the fact that I've spent almost two years slacking (IMO) yet I'm still being rewarded with OT and raises. I know that sounds weird to complain about but working in a union for a crown corp, it's really hard to stay motivated when you don't see a link between rewards and performance. I've picked up a lot of bad habits like procrastination...I just stick to the scope of my work, do the bare minimum, and don't take on any new challenges (the risk doesn't justify the minimal rewards in my view).
> 
> The only thing I like is the money.


My situation is the opposite. I feel that I am incredibly efficient at what I do and a hard worker, but there have been barely any salary increases within the last 3 years. I had to ask for one last year. What they offered was practically an insult (slightly less than the cost of living) and they didn't even call me in to tell me about it but rather just highlighted the amount on my cheque. They are definitely taking advantage of being the only employers in town and I'm positive that I would be paid more if there was competition (as there was when I lived in the Vancouver area). If I gave an ultimatum that either my salary would have to increase or I would leave, they would likely buckle because the salary increase would be far less than the cost to replace me, but I have to be prepared to walk if they don't give in -- something I am considering.





voyageur said:


> I work for the federal government in a position that's not very popular with the general public (not CRA) and I interact with dozens, if not hundreds, of people on a daily basis that mostly have little respect for the job I do (due mostly to a completely outdated understanding of what the job entails). Nonetheless, I enjoy the work. The hours are good (for those that enjoy shift work as I do) and the compensation package is quite good.


My wife started at the federal government 2 years ago and loves it. She definitely does not follow the stereotype and works very hard. Of course, the federal government is not without annoyances, but generally she finds it a much more respectful working environment than private industry. The benefits are fantastic and she finds the fixed process for advancement and salary increases leads to less backstabbing amongst the workers. I've been following the government ads but many of the positions are pigeon holed for very specific jobs. As well, often federal government testing uses much different criteria than the private industry would. For example, the last DND hiring resulted in the least efficient person in the office being hired. It left us all scratching our heads (and no, he didn't even speak French as a couple of the rest of us do).


----------



## lister (Apr 3, 2009)

I dislike my job largely due to two work colleagues. If one of them left it would be better. I'm also a little tired of my career and what I do. The 24x7 responsibility is annoying as well. I'd like to switch to something entirely different but that means starting over when I can't afford to right now. If I were to stay in my current career then I'd like to work for a company that does something that interests me. I've never been in that position before having passion about what I do and what the company I work for does.


----------



## samezoobi (Dec 28, 2009)

Hello Friends.
This is very nice and interesting topics. Of course , I like my job and I am very much looking forward to it. but sometime I don't like my job because of work overload and frustration for that though I am very responsible person so I do my work perfect. My team support is also very good so this is nice for me to make my career bright.

Thanks for sharing this post.


----------



## canadianbanks (Jun 5, 2009)

I like my job and I wouldn't change my career path for anything else.


----------



## Shayne (Apr 3, 2009)

I like my job duties and the people I work with. Unfortunately I don't like rotating shifts or working when a majority of people are sleeping. 

This is why I have set my goals they way I have and should only be an employee for another 3.5 years!


----------



## ssimps (Dec 8, 2009)

I find it interesting / odd that no one has yet voted that their job is pure misery. Is that because the wording for that option is too extreme or because no one attracted to this type of forum hates their job, or....?


----------



## John_Michaels (Dec 14, 2009)

Others I know are suprised but yes, I do like my job.

The people I work with are great, the work interesting, it is stressful but not too stressful, the pay is great and the investment options through an external company are fantastic. I have no job security but given the pros, I can live with it.


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

I like my job so much I'm going to skip getting a job.


----------



## montyloree (Jan 16, 2010)

It's good if you can love your job..
I work at home.. pretty flexible... so really I enjoy all the benefits possible from that type of situation..

The only down side is that I'm at home all the time... my wife gets sick of me


----------

